
How to create a legible text to your website using CSS - PatriciaLopes
http://mrbool.com/how-to-create-a-legible-text-to-your-website-using-css/25823
======
oliwarner
More like how to create a meaningless title.

Seriously though, the whole article looks like it's been stolen and run
through a thesaurus.

> Line-height property is used to build a transcript more readable. The
> transcript helps to increase the quantity of gap between every stripe while
> adding the extra line-height and it helps in the judgment that bound as it
> moves behind the content.

Make your time.

